

What Sucks About Erlang - stanleydrew
http://damienkatz.net/2008/03/what_sucks_abou.html

======
AndrewO
It's probably worth mentioning that this is over 2 years old.

~~~
angelbob
Has anything changed? I didn't think Erlang had changed much recently.

~~~
AndrewO
I think most of these are probably still valid (haven't paid much attention in
the last year)—which in itself is probably a good point to make.

Katz intentionally chose an inflammatory and attention-grabbing title.
Although the overall message of the article is "I love you, but I hate things
about you", it's probably good to provide some time context. Especially so
that short attention span people don't come away with the idea that Damien
Katz suddenly realized Erlang has a bunch of ugly parts after working with it
for 4+ years.

